# question about my assay report.



## danec (Apr 15, 2011)

so i got my assay report back.it was a 48 element four acid test on some pyrite/sulfide cons i had.besides the gold and silver content does anyone see anything else interesting in this test.i dont know much about any of the other minerals.also the ppm and percentages dont tell me alot about how much there is of each mineral.thanks for any help at all.
all values are per ton.
gold,2.08 ton

potasium,.06%

tantalum,0.19ppm

silver,o.28

laththarium,6.8ppm

tellurium,7.35ppm

aluminum,3.03%

litium,5.3ppm

thorium,1.3ppm

arsenic,>10000ppm

magnesium,7.32%

titanium,0.509%

barium,20ppm

manganese,1405ppm

thallium,0.44ppm

berylium,0.11ppm

molybendeum,0.77ppm

uranium,0.2ppm vanadium,347ppm

tungsten,4250ppm

bismuth,1.05ppm


sodium,0.25%


ytrium,8.6ppm

calcium,4.34%

niobium,2.9ppm 

zinc,663ppm
cadium,1.06ppm


nickel,642ppm 
zirconium,11.6ppm
cerium,12.75ppm


phosphorus,200ppm
cobalt,123.5ppm


lead,873ppm

chromium,>10000ppm

rubidium2.6ppm

cesium,0.05ppm


rhenium,0.49ppm

copper,1050ppm


sulfur,4.11%
iron,15.85%

antimony,59.5ppm
gallium,11.05ppm


scandium,31.2ppm

germanium,0.29ppm


selenium,10ppm

hafnium,0.4ppm




tin,12.3ppm
indium,0.109ppm


strontium60.8ppm


----------



## Lou (Apr 15, 2011)

Reads like an ICP report.

PPM is parts per million. % is parts per hundred. 1000 ppm is 1 part per thousand. Thus for every 1000 tons of ore, you'd get 1.050 tons of copper. 

Your gold is 2.08 ppm, at unknown confidence interval (so who knows what error is present). This means that every metric ton (1000 kilograms) has 2.08 grams of gold in it because there are 1 million grams in a metric ton. If it were 2.08 ounces per ton, then it'd be very viable commercially. 

Your ore is very rich in arsenic, so much that it'd be foolish to heat it. Usually arsenic, tellurium, and sulfur are often indicative of gold and silver (and copper and iron). It's also high in chromium and tungsten. High chromium and nickel usually means PGMs are present.


----------



## Richard36 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello Danec,

In my opinion, 
these are the elements within your Ore that you should be investigating markets for.

arsenic, >10000ppm
chromium, >10000ppm
tungsten, 4250ppm
manganese, 1405ppm
copper, 1050ppm
lead, 873ppm
zinc, 663ppm
nickel, 642ppm 

The above concentrations are large enough to be marketable.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## danec (Apr 16, 2011)

the gold is actually 2.08 ounces a ton.i wish the silver was a little better.i had a test done for platinum first with zero as the result.


----------



## Richard36 (Apr 16, 2011)

danec said:


> the gold is actually 2.08 ounces a ton.


 

Good Ore then.
Definitely marketable. 
I have a couple contacts in mind, if you're looking to sell some.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## danec (Apr 16, 2011)

so could you clarify a couple things.first are you saying if a mineral is running a 1000ppm then for every 1000 tons you can expect around a ton of that material.also as far as percentages,say you have something running 10 percent.does that mean for every ton(2000 pounds) you get 200 pounds of material.last,what can you expect for pricing on the stuff you say has market value.does something like arsenic run a dollar apound.i wouldnt think you could make a living on a ton of this ore on those marketable minerals besides the gold.thanks again


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 16, 2011)

I dont think you can make living on one ton of that ore. You have to think that if you want to have profit you have to get as much as possible. I dont know exactly but I think that most companies who are able to extract some of elements in your ore will do that but require bigger quantities and you probably do not get market price as there must be shipping, preparing and refining take place and all of that cost money.


----------



## Richard36 (Apr 16, 2011)

danec said:


> what can you expect for pricing on the stuff you say has market value.



Well, by my math, and the example of what you would be paid per ton for the value of the Gold content by my market contact, You can expect to be paid $700 for every $1000 in value per ton.

2000 lbs @ $1000 a ton = $700 per ton to be paid to client.

2.08 oz per ton Au x by spot price ($1486.40) = $3091.712 per ton.
$3091.712 divided by 1000 = 3.091712 x by 700 = $2164.1984 per ton as the amount that you could expect to be paid.

Another method,
$3091.712 x by 70% (0.70) = $2164.1984 per ton.

I might be slightly off, but I'm close to what the value of that Ore is per ton, at least through my contacts.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 16, 2011)

With all that Arsenic in it, I'd be selling it - then it's someone else's problem.


----------



## danec (Apr 16, 2011)

i wasnt thinking i could make a living off one ton of ore.i meant that you wouldnt be able to make a living off a ton of ore at a time on the minerals that were marketable.i was wondering at what point these minerals(not the gold) would be profitable,100 tons? i cant imagine they go for huge dollars unless you have quite a bit.can anyone give me an idea how they price these minerals.


----------



## Richard36 (Apr 17, 2011)

To figure out the market value per ton of your ore for each of the metals that your Ore has, multiply the amount of pounds of each specific metal in your Ore by the market value per lb of each metal present, and multiply by 70% to get an idea what it would be worth per ton for that specific metal. 

You could do that for each of the metals it contains, and add it all up, then try to sell it to China as a Complex Ore composed of several metals, and actually sell it as such. The downfall to that is that they often want 50 metric tons at a time, often per month, as a requirement before they will buy.

I haven't asked my contacts about buying "Base Metal Ores" as a multi-metal material.
I suppose that's a question I should ask.

Anyway, I hope that this was helpful, 
and gave you some direction to go as to how to figure out the value of your Ore.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## rookieminer (Oct 28, 2011)

If I understand the first post right this assay was on "pyrite/sulfide cons", that would be concentrates right? If this assay was on concentrates then you would have to know the weight of the ore it took to make the weight of concentrate to get an accurate ounce per ton. 2.08 oz/ton gold would be good on an ore, but not that good on a concentrate. Depending on how concentrated the concentrate was.

Just my thoughts

rookieminer


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 28, 2011)

rookieminer said:


> If I understand the first post right this assay was on "pyrite/sulfide cons", that would be concentrates right? If this assay was on concentrates then you would have to know the weight of the ore it took to make the weight of concentrate to get an accurate ounce per ton. 2.08 oz/ton gold would be good on an ore, but not that good on a concentrate. Depending on how concentrated the concentrate was.
> 
> Just my thoughts
> 
> rookieminer



Very good, this is concentrated truth. :mrgreen:


----------



## Reno Chris (Oct 30, 2011)

> 2.08 oz/ton gold would be good on an ore, but not that good on a concentrate



True. And the high arsenic levels are a negative as well. You likely have a good amount of arsenopyrite in your cons - its a mineral that is commonly associated with gold ores. Arsenopyrite is a silver colored pyrite - much lighter than normal pyrite.


----------

